# Tambolaka group-buy round 3, interest thread.



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

If you don't know what this stuff is, check out this thread.

Anybody interested, or should I wait longer?


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tambotas too Jeff?


----------



## SammyBirdland (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd jump in for two sticks, maybe three...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Tambotas too Jeff?


All is fair game :wink:

I'll get prices shortly.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> All is fair game :wink:
> 
> I'll get prices shortly.


Very cool Brother Thanks! :banana:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm in for 2 sticks jeff, even thou I've never tried Tambolaka
anybody have a sample I can try, or is it under lock and key till you smoke it 
troy


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Looks interesting...count me in for 2 sticks


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am interested to give this a try.


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

Add me to the list Jeff please...

Ed


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I would be intersted in getting a bag or a stick. Which would you recommend? Do you get more for the money either way? Thanks!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll be down for some sticks. Still got plenty of the pipe stuff though.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Alright, here are the prices.

Tambo Grand Robusto - box of 8 - $102.99 + shipping
Tambo Super Robusto - box of 25 - $245 + shipping
Tambo Perfecto - box of 10 - $118.99+ shipping
Tambo Short Corona - box of 25 - $173.99 + shipping
Tambo Half Corona - box of 25 - $148.99 + shipping

Tambota Short Robusto - box of 3 - $10+ shipping
Tambota Half Corona - box of 5 - $9 + shipping

Java Country Wild Robusto - bundle of 10 - $52.90 + shipping
Java Country Petit Corona - bundle of 10 - $45 + shipping
Java Country Wild Panatella - bundle of 10 - $40 + shipping

Tambolaka 3in Sticks - $14.99 + shipping
Tambolaka 100g Bags - $12.99 + shipping

Siv
Smelvis
SammyBirdland
laloin
madirishman
VFD421
ShamWow
bandlwalmer
d day


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

On the boxes list, did you type short corona where you meant short robusto?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

d_day said:


> On the boxes list, did you type short corona where you meant short robusto?


Should be Short Corona, don't believe they have a Short Robusto.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

how many people you need to get this group buy jeff?
troy


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

put me down for 15 of the three packs.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

d_day said:


> put me down for 15 of the three packs.


I would take a few 100g bags of the pipe tobacco stuff. Commonsense, could I buy a few sticks from you, if your going to be the one shipping the pipe tobacco to me?


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

Some questions Jeff, I'm really interested in trying out the Short Corona/Robusto but we don't have Pay Pal service here in Pakistan. Are there any other payment options? I could use my Visa if that's possible for you... Also are you considering any minimum order size? And lastly, could you be kind enough to provide an *estimate* about shipping to my country? Thanks a lot.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

I am in for some Tambota packs...any chance we could split up a box of Tambo?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

laloin said:


> how many people you need to get this group buy jeff?
> troy


Doesn't really matter, I think I already have enough to keep the shipping cost low.



Mitch said:


> I would take a few 100g bags of the pipe tobacco stuff. Commonsense, could I buy a few sticks from you, if your going to be the one shipping the pipe tobacco to me?


I'm sure we could arrange something, what're you thinking?



Jogi said:


> Some questions Jeff, I'm really interested in trying out the Short Corona/Robusto but we don't have Pay Pal service here in Pakistan. Are there any other payment options? I could use my Visa if that's possible for you... Also are you considering any minimum order size? And lastly, could you be kind enough to provide an *estimate* about shipping to my country? Thanks a lot.


I can't take Visa, but I'm sure we could do something. Is there any way for you to wire the money to me, or to send a MoneyGram? If it fits in a small flat-rate box it'd be $14, the medium flat rate jumps up to $40. You'd be better off buying off the website if you want a large quantity.



deep said:


> I am in for some Tambota packs...any chance we could split up a box of Tambo?


If you guys want to split a box that's fine with me, what size would you want?

Siv
Smelvis
SammyBirdland
laloin
madirishman
VFD421
ShamWow
bandlwalmer
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *deep*
> _I am in for some Tambota packs...any chance we could split up a box of Tambo?_
> ...


I do not care, I have never had any of these so I would just rather not go a full box at first. If anyone else down the line wants to do some kind of split I will take whatever size that they like. Thanks.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Doesn't really matter, I think I already have enough to keep the shipping cost low.
> 
> I'm sure we could arrange something, what're you thinking?
> 
> ...


I was just wondering if I could buy a few sticks off you to try. I would like to buy 2 100 gram bags of the pipe tobacco though. Just let me know how much I own, and how to pay.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Put me down for a stick. Interested in the adventure of preparing it! Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

d_day said:


> On the boxes list, did you type short corona where you meant short robusto?


Wow, I'm an idiot. I thought you were talking about the Tambo, you were talking about the Tambota. The Tambo comes in a Short Corona, the Tambota comes in a Short Robusto.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Siv
Smelvis
SammyBirdland
laloin
madirishman
VFD421
ShamWow
bandlwalmer - 1 Stick
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
deep - Box Split?
Mitch - 2 Bags & a cigar sampler


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Wow, I'm an idiot. I thought you were talking about the Tambo, you were talking about the Tambota. The Tambo comes in a Short Corona, the Tambota comes in a Short Robusto.


 I was talking about the Tambo. I thought they were the same cigars in different packaging. Looks like I was wrong though.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

For me:
1x Tambota Short Robusto - box of 3
1x Tambolaka 3in Sticks
1x Tambolaka 100g Bags

And I'd be in for 3 sticks in a Tambo box split but if someone wants to split a Perfecto box, I'll take half.


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> I can't take Visa, but I'm sure we could do something. Is there any way for you to wire the money to me, or to send a MoneyGram? *If it fits in a small flat-rate box it'd be $14*, the medium flat rate jumps up to $40. You'd be better off buying off the website if you want a large quantity.


I think I could use WesternUnion or some other way to wire it... Let's see if I can get any info. When do you plan to place to place your order? I ask because I don't wanna be left out AND I don't wanna bog down an otherwise smooth-sailing deal for others... Do tell me how many of Tambota robustos can be stuffed into the small flat rate box :mischief:


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Put me down for:
1 Tambolaka 3 inch stick
1 Tambolaka 100g bag
1 Tambota Short Robusto - box of 3


----------



## SammyBirdland (Aug 23, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> SammyBirdland


I'm in for 2 of the "3 inch sticks".


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Siv said:


> For me:
> 1x Tambota Short Robusto - box of 3
> 1x Tambolaka 3in Sticks
> 1x Tambolaka 100g Bags
> ...


Siv, I am down for spliting a perfecto box. If this good for you Jeff, then put me down for that 1/2 box plus 1 pack of each size of the Tambota. Thanks.


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

VFD421 said:


> Put me down for:
> 1 Tambolaka 3 inch stick
> 1 Tambolaka 100g bag
> 1 Tambota Short Robusto - box of 3


Ditto for me...

Ed


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

d_day said:


> I was talking about the Tambo. I thought they were the same cigars in different packaging. Looks like I was wrong though.


They are indeed different. The Tambo has 15% Tambolaka, while the Tambota has 40%.



Jogi said:


> I think I could use WesternUnion or some other way to wire it... Let's see if I can get any info. When do you plan to place to place your order? I ask because I don't wanna be left out AND I don't wanna bog down an otherwise smooth-sailing deal for others... Do tell me how many of Tambota robustos can be stuffed into the small flat rate box :mischief:


Not sure about when. When everyone is ready I suppose.

I betcha I can fit around 8 of the robusto boxes in a small flat-rate. Just a guess though.



ShamWow said:


> Ditto for me...
> 
> Ed


Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split.
Smelvis
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks
laloin
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
bandlwalmer - 1 Stick
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split.
Mitch - 2 Bags & a cigar sampler
Garin - 2 sticks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I added mine Jeff and may want to increase. Thanks



commonsenseman said:


> Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split.
> Smelvis = 5 packs tambota short robustos + 5 packs Tambota shot robustos. I may want to up this?
> SammyBirdland - 2 sticks
> laloin
> ...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split.
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. I may want to up this?
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks
laloin
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
bandlwalmer - 1 Stick
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split.
Mitch - 2 Bags & a cigar sampler
Garin - 2 sticks


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split.
> Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. I may want to up this?
> SammyBirdland - 2 sticks
> laloin
> ...


Can you please remove me from this group buy. After reading more about it, it sounds too strong for my liking when it comes to pipe tobacco. And I will pass on the cigars also. Thanks guys.


----------



## zandroid (Apr 6, 2010)

I didn't think I'd ever get a chance to try this stuff.

Count me in for two 3" sticks and one 100g bag please.


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Not sure about when. When everyone is ready I suppose.
> 
> I betcha I can fit around 8 of the robusto boxes in a small flat-rate. Just a guess though.


PM sent...


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Jeff,

Time to stock up <G>

Can I put in an order for

(6) Processed bags
(2) sticks (gonna try them again the last one I got was all dried so want to try some discs hehe) 
(2) Short Robusto 3 packs
Mike


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split.
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. I may want to up this?
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks
laloin
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
bandlwalmer - 1 Stick
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split.
Garin - 2 sticks
zandroid - 2 sticks, 1 bag
mbearer - 2 sticks, 6 bags, 2 boxes Tambota Short Robusto

Nice order Mike!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> mbearer - 2 sticks, 6 bags, 3 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
> 
> Nice order Mike!


Well I know I love the stuff LOL time to fill up some mason jars 

Just one quick correction though... 2 boxes of Tambota Short Robusto please  I had the three pack in the line too so looks like it got crossed  I got some cigar smoking friends I am going to pass them on to and see what they think


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

deep said:


> Siv, I am down for spliting a perfecto box. If this good for you Jeff, then put me down for that 1/2 box plus 1 pack of each size of the Tambota. Thanks.


Cool! Thanks Joe.

Jeff, Joe can have the box - I'm not fussed about that, all I want are the cigars. I have far too many empty boxes already!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Any pipers in the Seattle area that wants but can't afford the 3inch sticks of tambalota pipe in the stick form, I have two I will give away to as described above.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mike, I've fixed it :thumb:

Siv, I'll send Joe the box.

Dave, very nice of you!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split.
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. I may want to up this?
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks
laloin
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
bandlwalmer - 1 Stick
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split.
Garin - 2 sticks
zandroid - 2 sticks, 1 bag
mbearer - 6 bags, 2 boxes Tambota Short Robusto

Anybody else interested?


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd be in for a bag and box of Tambota Short robustos, Jeff.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

LMK when you are ready to order Jeff I still want to rework mine a little ie increase but still thinking about how much. I will be ready when you are and also when you need the money just say so and it will be done.

Thanks for doing this again!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> LMK when you are ready to order Jeff I still want to rework mine a little ie increase but still thinking about how much. I will be ready when you are and also when you need the money just say so and it will be done.
> 
> Thanks for doing this again!


Gotcha Dave :wink:

Haven't really thought about time frame much, doesn't really matter to me when. Whenever you all are ready I suppose.

Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split.
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. I may want to up this?
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks
laloin
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
bandlwalmer - 1 Stick
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split.
Garin - 2 sticks
zandroid - 2 sticks, 1 bag
mbearer - 6 bags, 2 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
phager - 1 bag, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto
buddha daddy - 10 bags, 10 sticks
Yours Truly - 3 sticks, 3 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
gjcab09 - 1 bag, 3 boxes Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambo Grand Robusto
quantumboy07 (from another forum) - 1 bag


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

**NEVERMIND*NEVERMIND*IGNORE THE FOLLOWING ORDER PLEASE*

Tambo Grand Robusto - 1 bx of 8
Tambota Short Robusto - 3 bxs of 3
Tambolaka 100gm bag - 1bg

*My truck just took a dump on me and ate up my "seegar money" for awhile. Maybe get in on the next go-round. Sorry Jeff*:rain::hurt:


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I am getting ready to leave for Disney in a few hours and won't be back until next Sun. If you decide to move on by then, I will take care of my end as soon as I get back.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Gotcha Dave :wink:
> 
> Haven't really thought about time frame much, doesn't really matter to me when. Whenever you all are ready I suppose.


It really doesn't matter to me either, I can be ready anytime.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Dang, no one has bumped this in a while. How are more people supposed to see and jump on it if it ain't been bumped in a few days?


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Im interested in getting a bag or the pipe tobacco and a few of the sticks of it as well.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

TXsmoker said:


> Im interested in getting a bag or the pipe tobacco and a few of the sticks of it as well.


Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split.
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. I may want to up this?
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks
laloin
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
bandlwalmer - 1 Stick
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split.
Garin - 2 sticks
zandroid - 2 sticks, 1 bag
mbearer - 6 bags, 2 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
phager - 1 bag, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto
buddha daddy - 10 bags, 10 sticks
Yours Truly - 3 sticks, 3 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
quantumboy07 (from another forum) - 1 bag
TX smoker - 1 bag, 3 sticks, 1 box Tambota Half Corona

P.S. thanks for the bump d_day.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> TX smoker - 1 bag, 3 sticks?


1 bag, 3 sticks and Tambota Half Corona - box of 5, should do it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

TXsmoker said:


> 1 bag, 3 sticks and Tambota Half Corona - box of 5, should do it.


Gotcha!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot. Let me know when you get the shipping all figured out and I will send some $$$ however I need to.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

DITZ moment = how much is the pipe tobacco?


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Its posted earlier in the thread. 


100g 12.99
3" stick 14.99


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

cp478 said:


> DITZ moment = how much is the pipe tobacco?


No worries!



> Tambolaka 3in Sticks - $14.99 + shipping
> Tambolaka 100g Bags - $12.99 + shipping


Edit: oops, Adam's too fast for me.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

okay , how much is shipping?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

cp478 said:


> okay , how much is shipping?


Whatever it costs from me to you, totally depends on how much you want.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

cp478 said:


> Sorry for all the questions


No problem man!

Shipping for a stick or two would probably be about $5. If I have to put it in a large envelope, it would jump to about $6-7, if I have to put it in a box, it could be anywhere between $8-$15


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll do a 100 g bag to try!
do you need $ now or wait or what?


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd like a 100g bag too, please. Thanks for organizing this.

hp
les


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

cp478 said:


> I'll do a 100 g bag to try!
> do you need $ now or wait or what?





lestrout said:


> I'd like a 100g bag too, please. Thanks for organizing this.
> 
> hp
> les


You guys have been added! I'll let you all know when to pay.

Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split.
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. I may want to up this?
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks
laloin
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
bandlwalmer - 1 Stick
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split.
Garin - 2 sticks
zandroid - 2 sticks, 1 bag
mbearer - 6 bags, 2 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
phager - 1 bag, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto
buddha daddy - 10 bags, 10 sticks
Yours Truly - 3 sticks, 3 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
quantumboy07 (from another forum) - 1 bag
TX smoker - 1 bag, 3 sticks, 1 box Tambota Half Corona
cp478 - 1 bag
lestrout - 1 bag


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Any chance we could pick up some of the shell pipes?

And any botl that wants to comment on their quality? They sure look great!


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff.. put me down for 1 stick.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

DeeSkank said:


> Any chance we could pick up some of the shell pipes?
> 
> And any botl that wants to comment on their quality? They sure look great!


I can definitely add the pipes if you'd like one.

I know that they seem to be good pieces, & I've heard they're good. Never smoked one myself though.



Mhouser7 said:


> Jeff.. put me down for 1 stick.


Gotcha!

Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split.
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. I may want to up this?
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks
laloin
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag
bandlwalmer - 1 Stick
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split.
Garin - 2 sticks
zandroid - 2 sticks, 1 bag
mbearer - 6 bags, 2 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
phager - 1 bag, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto
buddha daddy - 10 bags, 10 sticks
Yours Truly - 3 sticks, 3 boxes Tambota Short Robusto
quantumboy07 (from another forum) - 1 bag
TX smoker - 1 bag, 3 sticks, 1 box Tambota Half Corona
cp478 - 1 bag
lestrout - 1 bag
Mhouser7 - 1 stick
DeeSkank - 2 sticks, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 brass pipe


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> I can definitely add the pipes if you'd like one.
> 
> I know that they seem to be good pieces, & I've heard they're good. Never smoked one myself though.


Cool, thanks Jeff!

Go ahead and sign me up for...
1 brass pipe
2 sticks
1 box Tambota Short Robusto


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Bump!* Anybody else interested?

Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split. = $109.48
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. = $105.00
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks = $34.98
laloin
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48
bandlwalmer - 1 Stick = $19.99
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $162
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split. = $90.50
Garin - 2 sticks = $39.98 PAID
zandroid - 2 sticks, 1 bag = $49.47
mbearer - 6 bags, 2 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $107.94
phager - 1 bag, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto = $27.99
buddha daddy - 10 bags, 10 sticks = $300 PAID
Yours Truly - 3 sticks, 3 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $74.97
quantumboy07 (from another forum) - 1 bag = $17.99
TX smoker - 1 bag, 3 sticks, 1 box Tambota Half Corona = $74.96
cp478 - 1 bag = $17.99
lestrout - 1 bag = $17.99
Mhouser7 - 1 stick = $19.99
DeeSkank - 2 sticks, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 brass pipe = $92.98

Here's how I figured shipping cost. If I could fit it in a small envelope = $5, If I could fit it in a large envelope = $6.50, if I could fit it in a small box = $8, if I could fit it in a med box = $10, if I could fit it in a large box = $12. buddha daddy's order will be the heaviest by far, so that one will cost about $20 to ship.

If everyone is ok with their totals, how do you feel about putting the order in next week? Let me know & I can PM everyone with payment info.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Im ready whenever. Shoot me a PM with the best way to get the $$ to you and Ill get it taken care of.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm ready whenever also. Let me know the best way to get it to you and it will be taken care of. Thanks so much!


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> Im ready whenever. Shoot me a PM with the best way to get the $$ to you and Ill get it taken care of.


same here....


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Sounds good to me, I'm ready whenever! Just PM me the payment info.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Payment sent, Jeff.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

phager said:


> Payment sent, Jeff.


Received!

Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split. = $109.48
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. = $105.00
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks = $34.98
laloin - 2 sticks = $34.98
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48
bandlwalmer - 1 box Tambota Half Corona, 1 Stick = $28.99
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $162
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split. = $90.50
Garin - 2 sticks = $39.98 PAID
zandroid - 2 sticks, 1 bag = $49.47
mbearer - 6 bags, 2 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $107.94 PAID
phager - 1 bag, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto = $27.99 PAID
buddha daddy - 10 bags, 10 sticks = $300 PAID
Yours Truly - 3 sticks, 3 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $74.97
quantumboy07 (from another forum) - 1 bag = $17.99
TX smoker - 1 bag, 3 sticks, 1 box Tambota Half Corona = $74.96
cp478 - 1 bag = $17.99
lestrout - 1 bag = $17.99
Mhouser7 - 1 stick = $19.99
DeeSkank - 2 sticks, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 brass pipe = $92.98 PAID
loustogie - 1 stick = $19.99

Here's how I figured shipping cost. If I could fit it in a small envelope = $5, If I could fit it in a large envelope = $6.50, if I could fit it in a small box = $8, if I could fit it in a med box = $10, if I could fit it in a large box = $12. buddha daddy's order will be the heaviest by far, so that one will cost about $20 to ship.

If everyone is ok with their totals, how do you feel about putting the order in next week? Let me know & I can PM everyone with payment info.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll go ahead and send you a money order.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

cp478 said:


> I'll go ahead and send you a money order.


Thanks!


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Money order and my info went out this morning in the mail.

Thank you


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

VFD421 said:


> Money order and my info went out this morning in the mail.
> 
> Thank you


Awesome!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Payment sent!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I would like a Tambolaka 3in Stick. This is what the stick looks like?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

louistogie said:


> I would like a Tambolaka 3in Stick. This is what the stick looks like?


It does indeed!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll take one!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Jeff, I'm interested in one bag if it's not too late? pm sent.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

payment sent this morning.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

louistogie said:


> I'll take one!


You're on the list!



SmoknTaz said:


> Hey Jeff, I'm interested in one bag if it's not too late? pm sent.


Not too late at all!



d_day said:


> payment sent this morning.


Got it!

Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split. = $109.48
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. = $105.00
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks = $34.98
laloin - 2 sticks = $34.98
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48
bandlwalmer - 1 box Tambota Half Corona, 1 Stick = $28.99
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $162 PAID
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split. = $90.50
Garin - 2 sticks = $39.98 PAID
zandroid - 2 sticks, 1 bag = $49.47
mbearer - 6 bags, 2 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $107.94 PAID
phager - 1 bag, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto = $27.99 PAID
buddha daddy - 10 bags, 10 sticks = $300 PAID
Yours Truly - 3 sticks, 3 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $74.97
quantumboy07 (from another forum) - 1 bag = $17.99
TX smoker - 1 bag, 3 sticks, 1 box Tambota Half Corona = $74.96
cp478 - 1 bag = $17.99
lestrout - 1 bag = $17.99
Mhouser7 - 1 stick = $19.99
DeeSkank - 2 sticks, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 brass pipe = $92.98 PAID
loustogie - 1 stick = $19.99
SmoknTaz - 1 bag = $20.99


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess my money order hasn't made it yet!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split. = $109.48
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. = $105.00
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks = $34.98
laloin - 2 sticks = $34.98
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48
bandlwalmer - 1 box Tambota Half Corona, 1 Stick = $28.99
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $162 PAID
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split. = $90.50
Garin - 2 sticks = $39.98 PAID
zandroid - 2 sticks, 1 bag = $49.47
mbearer - 6 bags, 2 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $107.94 PAID
phager - 1 bag, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto = $27.99 PAID
buddha daddy - 10 bags, 10 sticks = $300 PAID
Yours Truly - 3 sticks, 3 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $74.97
quantumboy07 (from another forum) - 1 bag = $17.99
TX smoker - 1 bag, 3 sticks, 1 box Tambota Half Corona = $74.96
cp478 - 1 bag = $17.99 OVERPAID!!!!
lestrout - 1 bag = $17.99
Mhouser7 - 1 stick = $19.99
DeeSkank - 2 sticks, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 brass pipe = $92.98 PAID
loustogie - 1 stick = $19.99
SmoknTaz - 1 bag = $20.99



cp478 said:


> I guess my money order hasn't made it yet!


:jaw:

Your payment made it, holy crap!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split. = $109.48
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. = $105.00
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks = $34.98
laloin - 2 sticks = $34.98
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48
bandlwalmer - 1 box Tambota Half Corona, 1 Stick = $28.99
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $162 PAID
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split. = $90.50
Garin - 2 sticks = $39.98 PAID
zandroid - 2 sticks, 1 bag = $49.47
mbearer - 6 bags, 2 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $107.94 PAID
phager - 1 bag, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto = $27.99 PAID
buddha daddy - 10 bags, 10 sticks = $300 PAID
Yours Truly - 3 sticks, 3 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $74.97
quantumboy07 (from another forum) - 1 bag = $17.99
TX smoker - 1 bag, 3 sticks, 1 box Tambota Half Corona = $74.96
cp478 - 1 bag = $17.99 OVERPAID!!!!
lestrout - 1 bag = $17.99
Mhouser7 - 1 stick = $19.99
DeeSkank - 2 sticks, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 brass pipe = $92.98 PAID
loustogie - 1 stick = $19.99
SmoknTaz - 1 bag = $20.99 PAID


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I seem to remember saying that no good deed should go unpunished!
Especially when the do-gooder is highly overlooked in my book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

cp478 said:


> I seem to remember saying that no good deed should go unpunished!
> Especially when the do-gooder is highly overlooked in my book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Man, you did punish me bad too :spank:

Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split. = $109.48
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. = $105.00 PAID
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks = $34.98
laloin - 2 sticks = $34.98
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48 PAID
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48
bandlwalmer - 1 box Tambota Half Corona, 1 Stick = $28.99
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $162 PAID
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split. = $90.50 PAID
Garin - 2 sticks = $39.98 PAID
zandroid - 2 sticks, 1 bag = $49.47 PAID
mbearer - 6 bags, 2 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $107.94 PAID
phager - 1 bag, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto = $27.99 PAID
buddha daddy - 10 bags, 10 sticks = $300 PAID
Yours Truly - 3 sticks, 3 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $74.97
quantumboy07 (from another forum) - 1 bag = $17.99
TX smoker - 1 bag, 3 sticks, 1 box Tambota Half Corona = $74.96 PAID
cp478 - 1 bag = $17.99 OVERPAID!!!!
lestrout - 1 bag = $17.99
Mhouser7 - 1 stick = $19.99
DeeSkank - 2 sticks, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 brass pipe = $92.98 PAID
loustogie - 1 stick = $19.99
SmoknTaz - 1 bag = $20.99 PAID


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice way to protect that money order!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I figured a money order surrounded by a bomb would be secure!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Way to go Charlie. Nice hit.


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

Jeff...mailed payment today...

Ed


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

buddha daddy said:


> Nice way to protect that money order!





cp478 said:


> I figured a money order surrounded by a bomb would be secure!





teedles915 said:


> Way to go Charlie. Nice hit.


:faint2:



ShamWow said:


> Jeff...mailed payment today...
> 
> Ed


Awesome!

Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split. = $109.48 PAID
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. = $105.00 PAID
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks = $34.98
laloin - 2 sticks = $34.98
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48 PAID
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48
bandlwalmer - 1 box Tambota Half Corona, 1 Stick = $28.99
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $162 PAID
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split. = $90.50 PAID
Garin - 2 sticks = $39.98 PAID
zandroid - 2 sticks, 1 bag = $49.47 PAID
mbearer - 6 bags, 2 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $107.94 PAID
phager - 1 bag, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto = $27.99 PAID
buddha daddy - 10 bags, 10 sticks = $300 PAID
Yours Truly - 3 sticks, 3 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $74.97
quantumboy07 (from another forum) - 1 bag = $17.99
TX smoker - 1 bag, 3 sticks, 1 box Tambota Half Corona = $74.96 PAID
cp478 - 1 bag = $17.99 OVERPAID!!!!
lestrout - 1 bag = $17.99 PAID
Mhouser7 - 1 stick = $19.99
DeeSkank - 2 sticks, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 brass pipe = $92.98 PAID
loustogie - 1 stick = $19.99
SmoknTaz - 1 bag = $20.99 PAID


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

money order otw jeff,
just had to put in the mail in the morning 
troy


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

I am getting excited now!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

buddha daddy said:


> I am getting excited now!


I bet, that's a BIG ORDAHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff , you should have received my MO by now, any luck?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

laloin said:


> money order otw jeff,
> just had to put in the mail in the morning
> troy


Thanks Troy!



Mhouser7 said:


> Jeff , you should have received my MO by now, any luck?


Nothing yet, I'm sure it'll show up soon though!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split. = $109.48 PAID
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. = $105.00 PAID
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks = $34.98
laloin - 2 sticks = $34.98
madirishman
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48 PAID
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48 PAID
bandlwalmer - 1 box Tambota Half Corona, 1 Stick = $28.99 PAID
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $162 PAID
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split. = $90.50 PAID
Garin - 2 sticks = $39.98 PAID
zandroid - 2 sticks, 1 bag = $49.47 PAID
mbearer - 6 bags, 2 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $107.94 PAID
phager - 1 bag, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto = $27.99 PAID
buddha daddy - 10 bags, 10 sticks = $300 PAID
Yours Truly - 3 sticks, 3 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $74.97
quantumboy07 (from another forum) - 1 bag = $17.99
TX smoker - 1 bag, 3 sticks, 1 box Tambota Half Corona = $74.96 PAID
cp478 - 1 bag = $17.99 OVERPAID!!!!
lestrout - 1 bag = $17.99 PAID
Mhouser7 - 1 stick = $19.99 PAID
DeeSkank - 2 sticks, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 brass pipe = $92.98 PAID
loustogie - 1 stick = $19.99
SmoknTaz - 1 bag = $20.99 PAID


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split. = $109.48 PAID
Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. = $105.00 PAID
SammyBirdland - 2 sticks = $34.98 ???
laloin - 2 sticks = $34.98 (You're good troy)
madirishman ???
VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48 PAID
ShamWow - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48 PAID
bandlwalmer - 1 box Tambota Half Corona, 1 Stick = $28.99 PAID
d day - 15 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $162 PAID
deep - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 box Tambota Half Corona, Perfecto box split. = $90.50 PAID
Garin - 2 sticks = $39.98 PAID
zandroid - 2 sticks, 1 bag = $49.47 PAID
mbearer - 6 bags, 2 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $107.94 PAID
phager - 1 bag, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto = $27.99 PAID
buddha daddy - 10 bags, 10 sticks = $300 PAID
Yours Truly - 3 sticks, 3 boxes Tambota Short Robusto = $74.97
quantumboy07 (from another forum) - 1 bag = $17.99 ???
TX smoker - 1 bag, 3 sticks, 1 box Tambota Half Corona = $74.96 PAID
cp478 - 1 bag = $17.99 OVERPAID!!!!
lestrout - 1 bag = $17.99 PAID
Mhouser7 - 1 stick = $19.99 PAID
DeeSkank - 2 sticks, 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 brass pipe = $92.98 PAID
loustogie - 1 stick = $19.99 PAID
SmoknTaz - 1 bag = $20.99 PAID

So I think I'm gonna have to cut this off. If you haven't confirmed you want to stay in & either PP'd or mailed payment by tomorrow, I'm going to send in the order without. Let me know if you want to stay in!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey! How come that "yours truly" guy don't gotta pay nothin?

:biggrin::lol::biggrin:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

d_day said:


> Hey! How come that "yours truly" guy don't gotta pay nothin?
> 
> :biggrin::lol::biggrin:


He's just some slacker that always pays late.....


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't wait to try this stuff!


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

cp478 said:


> I can't wait to try this stuff!


You said it!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

buddha daddy said:


> You said it!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Siv - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag, Perfecto box split. = $109.48 PAID
> Smelvis = 5 boxes Tambota Short Robustos + 5 boxes Tambota Half Coronas. = $105.00 PAID
> laloin - 2 sticks = $34.98 (You're good troy)
> VFD421 - 1 box Tambota Short Robusto, 1 stick, 1 bag = $44.48 PAID
> ...


I submitted the order to Bob, it's in his hands now!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

This calls for a celebratory bowlful of TAMBO!!!! I don't have to ration it now  That means STRAIGHT Tambo too no PaMbo tonight folks. 

Thanks again Jeff for putting this together  
Mike


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Jeff, will he sell seeds?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Jeff, will he sell seeds?


Never even crossed my mind, I dunno. :ask:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, if you speak with him anytime, please ask on my behalf. I can't imagine a more heirloom tobacco crop than Tambolaka seeds. Whatever variety it originally was in the New World, it was taken the long way around the globe to a different jungle. It would be interesting to bring it back.

Tobacco seeds are ridiculously small, easy to harvest, and plentiful -- so I'm hopeful.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Ee138660663


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Any update yet?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

DeeSkank said:


> Any update yet?


Nope, I'm still waiting on it. Hopefully this week it's show up.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Nope, I'm still waiting on it. Hopefully this week it's show up.


No worries. Just curious! I can't wait. :woohoo:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

DeeSkank said:


> No worries. Just curious! I can't wait. :woohoo:


Same here man :wink:


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

commonsenseman said:


> Same here man :wink:


Feels like we are getting close:tease:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

buddha daddy said:


> Feels like we are getting close:tease:


The first package showed up today! :woohoo:

The second package looks like it's delayed in customs though. :tinfoil3:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

heh and the 2nd shipment is the big shipment, probley customs is wonder what the hell sorta of tobacco it is hahahha
maybe they will try and smoke some ha
troy


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am literally chomping at the bit waiting for this to come in.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

cp478 said:


> I am literally chomping at the bit waiting for this to come in.


Same here. Ive been waiting to try this stuff.


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

cp478 said:


> I am literally chomping at the bit waiting for this to come in.


Tell me about it! :biggrin:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, I'm working on getting a bunch of stuff packed up. Looks like it's gonna be a while for the second package though :frown:



> Returned to sender
> Insufficient Address, October 28, 2010, 10:36 am, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)
> International Dispatch, October 28, 2010, 10:36 am, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)
> Arrival
> ...


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Undeliverable as addressed? Damaged box or label ripped off?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Well, I'm working on getting a bunch of stuff packed up. Looks like it's gonna be a while for the second package though :frown:


That sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

commonsenseman said:


> Well, I'm working on getting a bunch of stuff packed up. Looks like it's gonna be a while for the second package though :frown:


OUCH!

Well I'll REALLY be ready to try it when it gets here! Till then, :couch2:

Nothing to do about unforeseeable shipping issues but wait till it is resolved, unfortunately these things happen, thank you for the update and your efforts.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for your patience guys!

The part that sucks is the first package only had cigars & bags of tobacco, no sticks. That makes it pretty tricky to get your stuff out. So, I'll ship out what I can, but unfortunately we may be waiting a little while for the rest of it.

Again, thanks guys, hopefully it'll be worth the wait!

P.S. Hope they're ok over there, lots of natural disasters lately!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Got a few off today.

Also, I talked to Bob (he actually called me on my cell), we're going to try to intercept the package before it heads back. Apparently if they ship it back it will most likely be confiscated, so our best bet is to catch it before hand. Here's hoping!

Siv 
Smelvis - 0310 1230 0000 3011 7501
laloin 
VFD421
ShamWow
bandlwalmer
d day - 0310 1230 0000 3011 4715
deep
Garin
zandroid
mbearer
phager - 0310 1230 0000 3011 4739
buddha daddy
Yours Truly
TX smoker
cp478 - 0310 1230 0000 3011 4722
lestrout
Mhouser7
DeeSkank
loustogie
SmoknTaz


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

now why'd I know the 2nd package would have all the sticks, heh murphy's law strike again 
thanks for all the legwork jeff
troy


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, quite selfishly I wish you the best and thanks for your efforts!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck Jeff, I hope you can catch it. How can they say the address is incomplete if they still know what package it is, and delivered the other part of the order?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Neat!

I hope this gets resolved for everyone else soon.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

TXsmoker said:


> Good luck Jeff, I hope you can catch it. How can they say the address is incomplete if they still know what package it is, and delivered the other part of the order?


Well, they were shipped as separate packages to help with them passing through customs. It looks like we were too late, he's sending a replacement asap though so it should be fine. Hopefully he gets his stuff back!


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Having to wait longer is only making me more anxious! Can't wait to receive the package!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the hard work Commonsense!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Well, they were shipped as separate packages to help with them passing through customs. It looks like we were too late, he's sending a replacement asap though so it should be fine. Hopefully he gets his stuff back!


I hope he gets the shipment back. Bob seems like a good guy to be sending a replacment already.

And thanks to you for not only setting this up, but dealing with all this.


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Great gesture on the part of the shipper and thank you for your efforts!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Siv 
Smelvis - 0310 1230 0000 3011 7501
laloin 
VFD421
ShamWow
bandlwalmer
d day - 0310 1230 0000 3011 4715
deep
Garin
zandroid
mbearer - 0310 1230 0000 3011 2230
phager - 0310 1230 0000 3011 4739
buddha daddy
Yours Truly
TX smoker
cp478 - 0310 1230 0000 3011 4722
lestrout - 0310 1230 0000 3007 5023
Mhouser7
DeeSkank
loustogie
SmoknTaz - LC949065125US

Added a couple DC's.

Unfortunately I can't get any more out until the second package gets here.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Well, they were shipped as separate packages to help with them passing through customs. It looks like we were too late, he's sending a replacement asap though so it should be fine. Hopefully he gets his stuff back!


Fingers crossed for the 2nd package and thanks for all your effort and the update Jeff!

Can't wait to try this vitamin N! ipe: :faint:


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> mbearer - 0310 1230 0000 3011 2230


As always, thank you kindly sir  Thanks for putting this all together, dealing with all the mess, and getting everything out as quickly as you can.

I hope Bob does get the original box #2 back as well *crosses his fingers*

Time to celebrate with the last of my Tambo now  
Mike


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Mine came in today, Jeff! Mmmm looks tasty, but now for the hard question. What to smoke tonight: Tambolaka, Tambo short Robusto, or some of the 1lb package of FVF that arrived today as well. Gotta say, it's a choice I don't mind agonizing over!

Thanks again, Jeff!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

My package appears to be waiting for me at the post office. Thanks again Jeff!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Okay, everything has arrived safe and sound. Thanks, Jeff, for all your hard work in making this happen.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tambo recieved!
Some people have no common sense, and no good deed should go unpunished!!!!!!!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Got mine thanks again Jeff, to everyone waiting for the second box I hope it sails through customs this time...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

The second package is on it's way!

EE138660120ID


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> The second package is on it's way!
> 
> EE138660120ID


Fingers crossed for a safe landing! :tu


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

SmoknTaz said:


> Fingers crossed for a safe landing! :tu


+1

I can't wait to try this stuff! :whoo:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Inbound Out of Customs, November 07, 2010, 10:47 am*
Inbound Into Customs
Inbound International Arrival, November 07, 2010, 5:10 am, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)
Foreign International Dispatch, November 04, 2010, 11:40 am, JAKARTA SOEKARNOHATTA AIRMAIL EO, INDONESIA
Foreign Arrival at Outward Office, November 04, 2010, 11:39 am, JAKARTA SOEKARNOHATTA AIRMAIL EO, INDONESIA
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Jeff...any word on how the Tambo cigar employees have fared during the recent natural disasters?

Ed


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Hell yea.

Have you heard if Bob got his other package back? Id hate for him to have to eat the cost of all that tobacco.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ShamWow said:


> Hi Jeff...any word on how the Tambo cigar employees have fared during the recent natural disasters?
> 
> Ed


Bob actually laughed at me when I asked him the same thing. He said they were on the opposite side of the country, something like 1,000 miles away.



TXsmoker said:


> Hell yea.
> 
> Have you heard if Bob got his other package back? Id hate for him to have to eat the cost of all that tobacco.


I haven't heard from him yet, I sure hope he does though!


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff, my wife has been harassing me to take her to the beach so I just booked 4 nights in Bali in the New Year. I see that Tambo is in Kuta - any chance of a visit to the factory when I'm there?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Siv said:


> Jeff, my wife has been harassing me to take her to the beach so I just booked 4 nights in Bali in the New Year. I see that Tambo is in Kuta - any chance of a visit to the factory when I'm there?


Not positive, but I'd imagine Bob would be thrilled to have you visit the shop. I'll mention it to him next time we talk.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Glad to see it's on the way! Now I can quit feeling guilty about already getting my order.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Siv said:


> Jeff, my wife has been harassing me to take her to the beach so I just booked 4 nights in Bali in the New Year.


That should be enough points for a few nice tobacco orders in the coming year!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Siv - 0310 1230 0000 3012 4318
Smelvis - 0310 1230 0000 3011 7501
laloin 
VFD421
ShamWow - 0310 1230 0000 3012 4295
bandlwalmer - 0310 1230 0000 3012 4288
d day - 0310 1230 0000 3011 4715
deep - 0310 1230 0000 3012 4271
Garin - LC504282708US
zandroid - 0310 1230 0000 3012 4301
mbearer - 0310 1230 0000 3011 2230
phager - 0310 1230 0000 3011 4739
buddha daddy - 0310 1230 0000 3012 4264
Yours Truly
TX smoker
cp478 - 0310 1230 0000 3011 4722
lestrout - 0310 1230 0000 3007 5023
Mhouser7
DeeSkank
loustogie
SmoknTaz - LC949065125US

Added a couple DC's.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Running a little late on my punishment.
Gotta get something sent out to knock a lil commonsense into someone!!!!!


Bwahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Anxiously awaiting the arrival  Thanks so much for all your work with this!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

cp478 said:


> Running a little late on my punishment.
> Gotta get something sent out to knock a lil commonsense into someone!!!!!
> 
> Bwahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey man, we're even:yield:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Got mine today! Thanks again Jeff :tu


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow - this came in today or sooner?? Sure looks and smells potent. Thanks Jeff!!

hp
les


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Got mine today! Thanks Jeff!!!


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

My package arrived today in great shape. Now the fun begins!! arty::banana:

Thanks again Jeff for managing this.

Ed


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for being so ridiculously patient with this group buy, hopefully it didn't put you off too much. 

Let me know when you guys get your stuff & make sure you have everything you ordered!

Siv - 0310 1230 0000 3012 4318
Smelvis - 0310 1230 0000 3011 7501
laloin - 0310 1230 0000 3007 6969
VFD421 - 0310 1230 0000 3007 6983
ShamWow - 0310 1230 0000 3012 4295
bandlwalmer - 0310 1230 0000 3012 4288
d day - 0310 1230 0000 3011 4715
deep - 0310 1230 0000 3012 4271
Garin - LC504282708US
zandroid - 0310 1230 0000 3012 4301
mbearer - 0310 1230 0000 3011 2230
phager - 0310 1230 0000 3011 4739
buddha daddy - 0310 1230 0000 3012 4264
Yours Truly
TX smoker - 0310 1230 0000 3007 7010
cp478 - 0310 1230 0000 3011 4722
lestrout - 0310 1230 0000 3007 5023
Mhouser7 - 0310 1230 0000 3007 6976
DeeSkank - 0310 1230 0000 3007 7027
loustogie - 0310 1230 0000 3007 7003
SmoknTaz - LC949065125US


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you Jeff :thumb:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for all your work Jeff!
Can't wait for this to come in.


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Everything made it here, thank you for all of your effort!


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Ahhh...


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Man, I wish I hadn't missed this. That stuff sounds amazing. Oh well, I'll just have to get in on the next group order.


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice looking cigars, I will have to try those next!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Glad things are starting to show up, nice pics Siv!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Just got mine out of the mailbox. The tracking number said it wouldnt be here untill tomorrow, so that was an unexpected suprise. The other unexpectred suprise is that my dog, who usualy sits in his bed and stares at me when Im playing with my tobacco, has decided that he needs to investigate these items. I packed a bowl for later, and Im about to try one of these Tambota cigars in just a few.

Thank you Jeff, for setting this up, and shipping this stuff out for everyone.

Oh yea, did you ever hear if Bob got the other package back?


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

My order arrived today, all present and accounted for. Thanks for putting this group buy together. :beerchug:


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Mine got here today too Jeff. Thank you Sir!!!!!!!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

The cigar was great, and since the pipe was calling to me, I went ahead and fired it up. Man, this stuff has a damn good nic hit. Note to self, a whole bowl may be a bit much.

Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Everything came in today!

I can't wait to fire some of this up, the pipe is awesome!

Thanks again Jeff!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Dang, i wish i would have seen this earlier, i would love to try some of those cigars. also like the idea of hte pipe tobacco "stick" would be a fun way to get in to pipes


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Got my stick today. Quite big. Thanks again.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

TXsmoker said:


> .....Oh yea, did you ever hear if Bob got the other package back?


Haven't heard either way, haven't talked to Bob since the last package went out though.



Mr_mich said:


> Dang, i wish i would have seen this earlier, i would love to try some of those cigars. also like the idea of hte pipe tobacco "stick" would be a fun way to get in to pipes


There may be another Group Buy coming sometime in the future, who knows. :suspicious:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Jeff,
I got my 2 sticks of Tambolaka in the mail today. Thanks for all the legwork on your part, that and dealing with a missing shipment, that got lost in customs heh
cheers Jeff.
troy


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

By the way, are the sticks 100g or 160g?

I thought they were 100g, but my sticks say 160g. Woo! lol


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Haven't heard either way, haven't talked to Bob since the last package went out though.
> 
> There may be another Group Buy coming sometime in the future, who knows. :suspicious:


The near future I hope? I'm intrigued.
Is the cost of this tobacco so prohibitively expensive that I couldn't order it on my own?


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

jfdiii said:


> The near future I hope? I'm intrigued.
> Is the cost of this tobacco so prohibitively expensive that I couldn't order it on my own?


Shipping is the expencive part, and the reason for the group buy.


----------



## Mings (Apr 16, 2011)

commonsenseman said:


> Anybody interested, or should I wait longer?


I am interested. Please count me in. (If not too late)


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, the last post was from November of 2010, so you're not early. 

You'll have better luck PMing commonsenseman or starting a new thread.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> Well, the last post was from November of 2010, so you're not early.


ound:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

What's going on here? eep:

Haven't done a group buy since this spring, doesn't mean it can't happen at some point though.


----------

